

With Google+ do you really need a blog anymore? - hunterowens
http://plus.google.com/u/0/108082478497335384404/posts/7gdiuFey2Cs

======
mooism2
Google have reinvented LiveJournal. Excellent.

(This time I mean it seriously, not sarcastically.)

~~~
shii
And Friendfeed⸮

~~~
mooism2
I have no idea what you mean.

